# Switching things up



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Due to the fact that I will soon be moving I need to re-arrange and sell some of my fish. I'm trying to make things simplier for myself. I will have a 75g tank available to play with. I will also have a 33g reef tank as well as my 70g oscar. I really like the oscar and have had him longer than any other fish. I like how impressive he looks as well as his attitude (which is bad :lol: ). I recently went to a talk by Mo Devlin in which he shared some amazing pics of his big Central americans which got me to thinking about getting another wet pet. I don't know how interesting it is to have 2 large tanks with only 1 fish in them each, but I've tried a large variety of smaller cichlids and have lost interest in most of them. I'm leaning toward a red devil/midas or a black belt. Any opinions? Which would you get? Or possible a smaller parachromis? A freddy or a mota?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

if your open to suggestions, id go a single male haitiensis, most people will tell you they grow to large, fact is Midas get then same size (around 12-16") but grow quicker, thats my opinion anyways, challenge it if you wish :lol:

they are personable, but also arent often seen at all, but babies like to get bloat, so if you decide on these guys, go low protein, high temp, and dont over feed and you have yourself one of if not the most showy fish in the hobby.

if you want smaller, id go tetracanthus, i don't know, guess i just love Nandopsis of all kinds.

Spencer wont get in tetracanthus though, *** talked to him about it before, when he had them in the past they were very poor quality.

EDIT: just figured id add, if you are set on Midas or BB, id go around the stores and between the 2 species find the most showy looker i can find, whether it be BB or Midas, just the nicest over all quality. that is if you really like the 2 species equally.


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

Get something more interesting then a red devil or midas, or common parachromi!! If you're only getting A fish, you can really devote the space/time/money to something spectacular. I would suggest checking out Jeff Rapp's website. He has basically the best quality CA/SA cichlids in the country (not many people would disagree either) and you can guarantee you're getting what you paid for. High quality, true blood line awsome cichlids. Or heck, you can hit up Mo too, he often has fry stock for sale. His fish are simply stunning, if you went to a seminar of his, I hope you took notes, and follow what he says.

If I were in your shoes....

Amphilophus trimaculatus
Amph sp. Red Isletas
Chuco godmani
Amph uropthalmus
Chichlasoma beani - I would lean this way most likely, S U P E R rare fish, gorgeous, mean
Chich. grammodes
Herichthys pearsei
H. bocourti
ANY vieja/paratheraps
ANY Caquetaia...maybe not Umbi....they get a bit LARGE lol
Parachromis mota, loisellei or freddy (i have freddies, cool fish!)

Also don't discount some of the big madagascar cichlids like
Para bleekeri/polleni/small spot/large spot
Buttekoferi
Etroplus - either of the semi-common species
Ptychochormis nossineensis


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

Good call gage! Totally forgot about Nandopsis *doh!*

hatiensis would make a great showy wet pet. I like tetracanthus more personally, but I think as a wet pet the Black Nasty would be a better choice.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I have A Red devil in my 75, Cool fish. I do like the ODO (black nasty) though just couldnt find any. Either one would be an AWESOME wet pet.

Jeremy


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah and most of the people who come to your house and check out your fish are going to be just as impressed with a "common" 16in. fish as they are with an "uncommon" 16in. fish so go with what you really like and want.

The other fish are common because they are popular and usually for good reasons.


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

I could care less what other people think about my fish lol all my friends think I'm strange for keeping more then a goldfish in a bowl anyways. I still say why limit yourself to something you can find for 5$ at any big box store or pet store across the country. If its what you want, go for it.

I still think a lot of "common" fish are common because they were easier to catch and breed from places that have easier access to wild stock before others were introduced. Bit odd for a suggestion for typical common stuff from someone with P. loiselli, why didn't you just get jags?


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I decided to order from Ken because my LFS suck and i couldn't get a Texas here. After splitting shipping and with the size of order we got it was still closely priced for better quality fish then buying at my local place. Sounds like he has some good places local so internationally shipping a single fish might not be the route he is looking for. Plus these fall into the smaller sizes Parachromis category he spoke of earlier and I didn't think I could house a Jag successfully with what I wanted, and was told that many times here on this forum so I went with what was suggested to me. He wont have that issue with a wet pet setup.

I was just saying that if you have never owned any of those fish, like I haven't, they are still interesting fish. I would love to have an RD someday as I have only seen then in the pet store and never at the size and with the personality that everyone on this site loves them for. If he wants an RD, blackbelt, or a Parachromis get one! He wont be disappointed with any of them and it's not necessary to drop $$$$ on a fish to enjoy it. I LOVE single malt scotch, but I can have just as much fun with a bottle of Jack.

*shef*


> I don't know how interesting it is to have 2 large tanks with only 1 fish in them each, but I've tried a large variety of smaller cichlids and have lost interest in most of them.


This sounds to me like he is considering others views. I know I like having a tank I can show off when we have guests and the more "interesting" the tank the less I get grief from my wife about my obsession with the hobby.

Just responding to what Mussin wrote cause I agree.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I just read this in another thread...



dogofwar said:


> The hobby has become too much about "what's the hot fish," "who has the rarest fish" and impressing others with "what's in the box" and too little about keeping the fish that YOU LIKE and acquiring the skills and experience to successfully and sustainably raise and breed them for generations...


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks so much for all the awesome feedback/opinions!

I am really not 100% sure as to what direction I want to take with this tank which is why I hoped you guys would have some good suggestions. I have tried many many set ups to see what I like and have switched things around many times. I've had malawi tanks, tanganyikan tanks, peaceful south american tanks, mixed central american tanks, tanks with no cichlids (that didn't last long! :lol: ). Currently I have discus which I have to sell, they are too time consuming at this point in my life. I have goldfish and saltwater, I'm keeping the saltwater but not the goldies. And my oscar, which I have had the longest and have gotten rid of many other fish in order to keep. So I'm thinking I obviously like the big personality fish! And also my husband told me he'd rather watch another big fish than a bunch of stupid goldfish (his words :lol: )



chrispyweld said:


> This sounds to me like he is considering others views. I know I like having a tank I can show off when we have guests and the more "interesting" the tank the less I get grief from my wife about my obsession with the hobby.
> 
> Just responding to what Mussin wrote cause I agree.


You are completely right, although I'm a she not a he :lol: . I'm trying to look at all my options and choose the one I think (I hope) I'll be happiest with. I'm not specifically looking for a "rare" fish although I would be very intersted in one of the veija species (regani, argentea, or zonatum in particular) if I could find them, and I like trimacs as well.

As for ordering from Jeff Rapps, I'd love too, but being in Canada makes it hard. It would be ridiculous to order just one fish from him, it would probably be the most expensive fish ever! I am lucky to live in the same city as Spencer Jack so hopefully he'll have something interesting.

I guess my biggest concern about getting a second wet pet is that I'll have 2 fairly large tanks dedicated to one fish each. My favorite fish are the big "attitude" fish of central america (and south america) but I'm hoping I won't feel that I've wasted the tank space. I guess there's no harm in trying it and seeing right? :-?


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

Very true, what is available locally makes a big difference in whats available. I typed my response without noticing the location for the OP (doh!) which I usualy try to make a point of doing.

I guess maybe the way I look at it, something that could be available now, but might not be available before too long, like say beani from Rapps, would be a good direction for the time put into a wet pet. RD/jags and such are always going to be available anytime, about anywhere, as long as there are pet store so there is always time to go back and try them as well. Also, there is this thought of mine...the stuff thats not as common, only can become MORE common if more people start keeping them! Just a few years ago it seemed like Jags and Dovii, for parachromis that was about it as far as easy to find fish. Now in the last year or two motaguensis, loisellei and friedrichsthalli are common staples on webpages that ship fish. Also when things become more common (but not big box store common) the prices come down, and we all love that lol

I forget how spoiled I used to be by having one of Rapp's approved distributors 20 minutes away from here lol man do I miss that store.....


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

shef said:


> You are completely right, although I'm a she not a he :lol: .


Well that's obviousness now. :lol:

So much gender confusion on the internet.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

My other thought is getting a pair of something. I've always liked the escondido variety of the texas cichlid and I wouldn't mind a pair of them. My biggest concern with getting a pair is the fry. I don't really want to put energy into raising any right now so what do you do with them? Will the parents just eventually eat them if you leave them in the tank?

As for the gender thing, I find most hobbyiests (I have no idea how to spell that right!) seem to be male. There are certainly females in the hobby, but even in my fish club it tends to be male dominated. Not really sure why that is. And it seems most of the female hobbyiests don't seem to be into the bigger central americans although I know there are exceptions to that on this forum!


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

trying my best not to sound sexist lol but maybe its because africans are more colorful and flashy? hence...pretty? I know the girls I have dated weren't into my SA/CA fish, but when I have had random mbuna or peacocks it was oooo's and aaaah's. It is male dominated, who knows why, but there are some very sharp cichlid keeping ladies around that really know their stuff too.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I think if you have the oscar still you wont have a fry problem. :wink:


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

The wink was not because your a lady. I'm in a committed relationship ... I just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

chrispyweld said:


> I think if you have the oscar still you wont have a fry problem. :wink:


I do still have the oscar, I forgot about him, I'm sure he'd be more than happy to take care of that problem.

Con-man-dan, I don't think you sound sexist, I actually agree with you. I don't know why the big centrals don't appeal to most women, or why they do appeal to me. Winnipeg (where I am) in general seems to be dominated by people who prefer africans, even the guys. There seem to be very few people here who are truly into the american species, although there are for sure a few!


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Also not trying to sound sexist but it might also be the aggression factor. CA cichlids are outwardly aggressive to one another at times and this trade tends to be more appealing to men. I know that is the first reputation that made me look into cichlids. I thought it would be cool to own large tough fish. Then when we find all the other great traits to these fish we seem to really love them. I really can't see owning anything else that I enjoy nearly as much and my CA's.

Also:



> The wink was not because your a lady. I'm in a committed relationship ... I just wanted to clear that up.


 :lol: Hahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

The funny part is, big New World's live for so much longer, take a much longer time to reach full potential and coloration and require so much more work. Isn't the female stereotype of most men that we have issues with commitment? LOL

Africans are just more popular period. They can be housed in smaller tanks, there is more variety, brighter colors, the mouthbrooders at least IME are much easier to spawn, you can pack more fish into the tanks...the list goes on and on. Tangs are a bit different, they're just interesting looking fish. For the most part cichlids from around the world tend to look similar, but in Tanganyika so many are just ODD looking fish.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

con-man-dan said:


> The funny part is, big New World's live for so much longer, take a much longer time to reach full potential and coloration and require so much more work. Isn't the female stereotype of most men that we have issues with commitment? LOL.


That is pretty funny, as for comittment I've gone through so many fish trying to find ones that hold my interest I'm probably the one with the commitment issue! :lol: Well, with fish anyway


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

you and me both sister! lol my problem is, I have 28 tanks from 2.5 to 220, try havin the itch to try new things when you have a 220, 125, 90, 11x 30 breeders, 2x 20 longs, 6x 15's LOL the 2.5's and a single 10 are just fry tanks.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Well at least when you get the itch you have the space! Pretty soon I'll be down to 3 tanks and one will be a saltwater one! :lol:


----------

